# Hot pads, pot holders and oven mitts



## southrngardngal

I don't know if this belongs here or in crafts. If it is in the wrong place will you move it to the right place, please.

I would like to make some quilted hot pads (scented), pot holders and oven mitts for Christmas gifts. What I need to know is what materials do you use inside these to keep the heat from burning the counter top/table or one's hand?

Do you use cotton batting or polyester batting? 

Has anyone ever made the hot pad using rice with cinnamon to scent it? If so how did you like it?

Thank you very much for your help.

southrngardngal-Jan


----------



## FairviewFarm

I use cotton batting, sometimes two layers if it is thin, for pot holders and oven mitts. I have also used the Iron Quick fabric with the aluminum coating for the sides of the potholders and oven mitts directly exposed to the heat. It is available through Nancy's Notions if you can't find it locally. Catalog # IQTY45 and is $5.48/yard. nancysnotions.com or 1-800-833-0690

I haven't made the scented hot pads you describe but do want to try them too.


----------



## goatsareus

for potholders and ovenmitts, i use a double layer of a very heavy cotton flannel. But for the mitts, it is a bear to turn them inside out. For the backing of the oven mitts I use a high quality black, almost shiny, cotton material.


----------



## peacebaker

I've recycled towels to use inside potholders--makes them nice and thick. It can be kind of messy when you cut them up though!


----------



## Maura

I've found that the heavy cotton towels make the best insides, as Peacebaker wrote. Cut the towel pieces extra large, sew your seams, then trim the towel back. Or, Sew the piece together, the right way, then trim the towel, then finish the edge with bias binding. Use the binding for the hang up tag.


----------



## southrngardngal

Thank you all for your ideas. 

I have been pondering today about things that I have on hand that I can use. I have an old ironing board cover so was wondering about how that would work. 

I also have some old towels that I can use. There is some leftover cotton batting in my fabric stash too. 

Thank you all again. Great ideas. 

sgg-Jan


----------



## westbrook

old wool suiting was often used for potholders when rationing and recyling was the norm. Old suits were cut up and used.

cotton batting

some fabric stores carry a product made just for pot holders. A batting sandwiched between a foil type material.


----------



## cowgirlracer

Jan - If you are looking around the house for items to "recycle" try using an old matress pad. They are flame retardant (sp), thick and readily available. I have used many as the insides of quilts. They are also very cheap at thrift shops - being a rather unglamorous item. Most recently I used one in a rag quilt, along with a very homely bedspread I bought on close out at the thrift shop. Please post pictures when you're done.

Anne


----------

